# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  КТО ТРЕЗВЕЕТ ЗА ЗА КОМПЬЮТЕРОМ

## Вячеслав12

Заметил за собой такую особенность (вообще-то я не алкоголик): после того, как прихожу домой под мухой (под хорошей), сажусь за комп поиграть - трезвею через полчаса. Что это - особенность организма или чудодейственный эффект компьютерных игр (не имеет значения каких)? Если не гамать - эффекта нет. Если гамать не за компом - тоже. Кто еще трезвеет таким образом? :Type 2:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

В игрушки последний раз играл в институте. Давненько это было... Вспоминаю как резался в секстрис и марьяж. Вот времена были... :Smiley:  Сейчас могу немного протрезветь, если начинаю читать маны. А так нет. Вообще, мой рабочий день начинается с бутылки пива. Если работодатель пиво не поставит, то я работаю с неохотой. :Cheesy:

----------


## ananas

Употребляю по поводу, по-этому в такие дни не до компьютера.
А в конторе компьютерные столы стоят вдоль стен. Бывали случаи, что попадались тела, трезвеющие *под* и *на*. А вот *за* (пока что?) не заваливались.   :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

Я всегда трезво смотрю на происходящее; поэтому не голосовал...  :Wink: 

Таким...



... оказаться не очень хочется...

Paul

----------


## Stec

*p2u* Полностью согласен.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

чтобы *трезветь* нужно здорово *опъянеть* моему организму такое состояние почти незнакомо  я или абсолютно адекватна, или в полубессознательном состоянии, тогда игры уже не спасут, нужен крепкий здоровый (точнее нездоровый) сон  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maXmo

Да я никогда пьяным и не был. Адреналин, разумеется, сбивает сон.

----------


## Макcим

*p2u*, аналогично. Могу сказать, что автосимуляторы мне помогают собраться с мыслями, но к алкоголю это не относится.  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> или чудодейственный эффект компьютерных игр (не имеет значения каких)


в "Сапер" поиграйте под мухой, что ли... :Wink: 




> Если гамать не за компом - тоже


а как это гамать не за компом?.. это значит выпить, прийти домой, но комп не включать, а играть с женой в "московские прятки" ? :Smiley: 

А если по теме: думаю, что все зависит от организма, точнее от его особенностей - смотря на какую часть вашего мозга больше действует алкоголь (у кого-то он например бьет больше по "нравственной части" - человек начинает вести себя плохо, у кого-то - на память больше, у кого-то - на равновесие - сильно шатать начинает...). Тут аналогично, думаю.

----------


## ananas

Неужели трезвость и здоровый образ жизни становятся нормой? Ни когда бы не подумал. Или среди участников большинство в том возрасте, когда своя цистерна уже выпита?  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Ну почему... Я например не являюсь абсолютным трезвенником. Могу выпить бокал шампанского или вина на НГ или ДР.

----------


## Гриша

Я абсолютный трезвенник  :Smiley:  От жизни и так дуреешь...

----------


## severny

Гм, голосовать не стал, т.к. под мухой никогда за компом не сидел.
Семь лет уже не был пьяным, до этого пятнадцать не был трезвым. 
Приобщился к общению с компьютером уже будучи в завязке.
З.Ы.
Братцы, завязывайте... :Attent:

----------


## ananas

Видать, назревают очередные опросы.  :Smiley: 
Типа:
Как часто Вы пьете? НГ, РХ, СНГ, ДЗО, МЖД, ДК, ДВСТ, ДП, ДНР, ДВДВ, ... ДР, ДРЖ, ДРД, ДРС, ДРМ, ДРП, ДРТ, ДРЛС, ... не пью.
и
Как похмеляетесь? Комп.играми, рассолом, тем же самым, ... не пью и не похмеляюсь.

----------


## Макcим

Предлагаю сделать опрос: "Кто трезвеет за рулем?"  :lol:

----------


## severny

> Видать, назревают очередные опросы. 
> Как похмеляетесь?


Это наука.. прошу относиться со всей серьезностью  :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

> опрос: "Кто трезвеет за рулем?"


и один из пунктов "за геймерским"


> Это наука


Конечно. Более опытные и наученные могут поделиться с новобранцами этого дела.

----------


## severny

> Более опытные и наученные могут поделиться с новобранцами этого дела.


Ну.. обращайтесь в особо тяжких случаях, граждане страдальцы.
Чиркану один из "фирменных" рецептов:
Ежели употребляли безо всякой меры с пятницы по воскресенье, но в понедельник нужно быть более-менее в форме, а вы от похмелья чувствуете, что не сомкнете глаз, то употребите разом стакан (250 капель) портвейну на сон грядущий. Уснете быстро и утром будете не то что опосля водовки. Стоит ли поминать, что портвейн должен быть портвейном, а не пойлом за 70 рэ (ну что-то около 35 червонцев).
Кто особливо нетерпеливый, то лучше оставшееся от бутылки вылить, дабы не возникало соблазну.
Здоровия Вам...

----------


## Ivaemon

> Предлагаю сделать опрос: "Кто трезвеет за рулем?"


А что? Заметил четкую закономерность:после бутылочки пива, если сажусь за руль - трезвею, если за комп - засыпаю.

----------


## severny

> после бутылочки пива, если сажусь за руль - трезвею


Категорически против этого. Люди, не пейте за рулем. Допустим, алкотестер гаишный не разглядит, что вы вмиг отрезвели, садясь за руль. Но дело даже не в этом. Любой человек после принятия алкоголя по другому себя за рулем ведет, хотя ему в это время кажется, что он хорошо реагирует и т.д. Не будем слушать сказки, что, мол, я такой водила, да на меня водка не действует.. Действует. Тем более в любой дорожной ситуации вы перед законом неправы, будь на самом деле 10 раз правы.

----------


## maXmo

> Неужели трезвость и здоровый образ жизни становятся нормой?


нет, конечно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вячеслав12

> в "Сапер" поиграйте под мухой, что ли...
> 
> 
> а как это гамать не за компом?.. это значит выпить, прийти домой, но комп не включать, а играть с женой в "московские прятки" ?
> 
> А если по теме: думаю, что все зависит от организма, точнее от его особенностей - смотря на какую часть вашего мозга больше действует алкоголь (у кого-то он например бьет больше по "нравственной части" - человек начинает вести себя плохо, у кого-то - на память больше, у кого-то - на равновесие - сильно шатать начинает...). Тут аналогично, думаю.


Сапер - это сильно!
Гамать не за компом - значит гамать не в комп. игры, например, монополию  :Smiley:  или в 1000 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

У меня вообще любой "айтишнег" ассоциируется с бутылкой пива, да не одной....

----------


## [quote]

Не скажу что злоупотребляю. Но удовольствия нельза объединять. Теряется вес кайф.


> любой "айтишнег" ассоциируется с бутылкой пива


Гыгг... А бутыль пыва с чем или с кем?

----------


## priv8v

про ассоциацию - зря так. иногда и не в больших количествах - куда еще ни шло. а синячить - это гарантированное убийство мозга через год - полтора. 

для компьютерщика пиво скорее является допингом/успокоительным/питьем в одном флаконе ))

----------


## Exxx

> Заметил за собой такую особенность: после того, как прихожу домой под мухой (под хорошей), сажусь за комп поиграть - трезвею через полчаса.


А у меня по-другому немного. Когда после хорошей гулянки прихожу, спать сразу совсем не тянет  
Лезу в и-нет часа на 3-4. Смотри какие-то левые жж, качаю музон (и даже слушаю его, а утром удивляюсь, как такое! могло понравиться), часто бывает мыло кому-нибудь отправляю, ну итп. А утром, уже почти трезвый иду баиньки. 
Так что, трезвею у компа ничуть не быстрее чем где либо ещё. Но если после посиделок возвращаюсь к себе, то у компа полюбому!

----------


## akok

А кто совсем не пьет? Зря не добавили в опрос.

----------


## Вячеслав12

> А кто совсем не пьет? Зря не добавили в опрос.


Опрос для тех, кто еще живет... :Smiley:

----------


## kudoks

Когда как.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*

А жить будем всегда!

----------


## Alexey R

> А кто совсем не пьет?


Никогда не употреблял спиртные напитки.

----------


## Nvidia

А от чего трезветь???
Никогда не рисковала напиваться,а потом трезветь за компом!Ха...Поэтому голосовать не стала...
У меня свой метод работы на компе и освоению материала..
Пока учим и пытаемся понять,то само собой,можно и опьянеть...
А когда уже дошло и применяем на практике - тогда уже трезвеешь...

----------

